
Bringing Y Combinator’s Incubator Model To India - tortilla
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/02/18/bringing-y-combinators-incubator-model-to-india/?mod=rss_WSJBlog&mod=tech
======
harman
Its nice to see such incubators coming up in India. This is the way to promote
the entrepreneurial zeal of young India. Just wondering how many success
stories will come from such ventures and how it compare against other such
initiatives in India like iAccelerator program.

------
ananthrk
Unlike other similar ventures posted recently in HN (iAccelerator and the
other one I am forgetting now), this _looks_ much more credible with a
portfolio of companies already under their belt.

They also have a cool name :)

